# Paint



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

HI

Painting in the Algarve. Has anyone had any problems painting over existing paint with Dulux weathershield exterior paint. We're also tiling over a damp wall, anyone recommend pre treatment / preparation prior to tiling. Hope you can help someone. Am just shipping paint over.
Thanks
Jean.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Why ship a paint designed for a northern European climate? it will not be suitable for the Algarve climate buy a very good quality exterior paint here, even though they appear expensive.

You need to find source of damp, and remedy at that point if it's possible, any painted or sprayed damproofer will only delay problems, and might well blow tiles at a later date. 
You might need to remove existing cement/plaster and re render with sand cement with a purpose designed additive to a height of around a metre.


----------

